# "This Member is Most Active in ___"



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2011)

This no longer applies to just EOF tempers, this is now an idea for everyone on the group to get a "user type" of sorts under their avatar to distinguish what kinda member type or where they are the most active. So this applies to everyone who is most active in any section and has some type name like "EOF Temper", but something you can only get after you reach 500 posts and it will change as your percentage rate changes. So if you become more active in the blogs, it will change automatically for that.

New ideas that I think sound better


Spoiler






			
				Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> I mean, it wouldn't be just EoF, anyone who has a percentage showing the place where the majority of their posts are would have an option.
> 
> View profile -> Classic Styled Profile -> Profit
> 
> ...








Spoiler



[titleld idea]This is now being honest. I went through and noticed that I have a lot of posts in the EOF and in fact it's a large percentage of my posts and thought to myself "How come there isn't a group for people who post in the EOF?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean looking at the ranks, I thought how about members who have  "x" number or "%" amounts of posts should deserve their own group or something to distinguish us out. This is for members who live and thrive in the EOF. Thus are the EOF Tempers.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 9, 2011)

I F*****G [censored 'cos of the move] AGREE WITH THIS.
For once Catboy I totally agree with you!
Though I think it should be based on % rather than actual posts. A person can post say 500 times in EoF and never post again but still be considered an EoF Temper. They might not want to carry such a shameful honour anymore (like me in my thread yesterday).
Maybe the title could be 'Unconstructive Assholes'.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> I FUCKING AGREE WITH THIS.
> For once Catboy I totally agree with you!
> Though I think it should be based on % rather than actual posts. A person can post say 500 times in EoF and never post again but still be considered an EoF Temper. They might not want to carry such a shameful honour anymore (like me in my thread yesterday).
> Maybe the title could be 'Unconstructive Assholes'.


I will add that a suggestion


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 9, 2011)

+1 for any type of group for us


----------



## Sterling (Mar 9, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=154528&CODE=1337

I'm a blogger apparently. Good idea, but why is this in the EoF? Shouldn't site suggestions suffice?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=154528&CODE=1337
> 
> I'm a blogger apparently. Good idea, but why is this in the EoF? Shouldn't site suggestions suffice?


It was meant to be a joke at first and when I hit the post button it dawned on me that this should be a real suggestion, so  made a suggestion for someone to move this thread


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 9, 2011)

cool idea....even tough I'm not ready for EoF .....Im way too emotional


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the move 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So temp, what do you guys think of my idea?


----------



## Snailface (Mar 9, 2011)

I'll play devil's advocate here. Somebody's gotta do it:

Do you guys think gated communities are good for the temp? How does that promote the love?


----------



## Nujui (Mar 9, 2011)

I wouldn't mind playing a part in this. Though I usually find myself at the EOF for finding a good laugh or two.


----------



## The Pi (Mar 9, 2011)

Nah.

If you're a member you're a member no special groups are needed.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> I'll play devil's advocate here. Somebody's gotta do it.
> 
> Do you guys think gated communities are good for the temp? How does that promote the love?


I don't think we are really gated. Most EOF tempers are pretty proud of it and honesty I think most of them would empress this idea and if they disagree they could say message someone and be removed from the group.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 9, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> I'll play devil's advocate here. Somebody's gotta do it.
> 
> Do you guys think gated communities are good for the temp? How does that promote the love?
> 
> ...


Maybe it could work through a 'Temper Type' section underneath your avatar based on where you post most.
For example:

Group: Members
Posts: 304
Joined: 7-October 10
From: Arachne's Web 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Member No.: 264,293
Type: EoF Temper


----------



## Sterling (Mar 9, 2011)

I mean, it wouldn't be just EoF, anyone who has a percentage showing the place where the majority of their posts are would have an option. 

View profile -> Classic Styled Profile -> Profit

I'm a blogger, so my group would show that I like to post in the blogs.

You post in the NDS section, your group would show that.

I also think that it should be calculated when you hit around 500 posts (like the custom title). You could also just turn it off completely until you post enough for the group you want. Or just a selectable icon and title that anyone could do. Certain groups would be unavailable, and your name wouldn't change colors. In case people confuse you for a staffer.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> I mean, it wouldn't be just EoF, anyone who has a percentage showing the place where the majority of their posts are would have an option.
> 
> View profile -> Classic Styled Profile -> Profit
> 
> ...


That's a pretty good idea. So not like a group, but the section you are in the most should be displaced as well like the custom title. I will edit my post to link to this suggestion since I like this one


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 9, 2011)

Would probably be easier to make the Most Active forum visible on your posts.

Changing group based on postcount or % of posts in a specific forum is no default function, so has to be custom coded.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 9, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> I mean, it wouldn't be just EoF, anyone who has a percentage showing the place where the majority of their posts are would have an option.
> 
> View profile -> Classic Styled Profile -> Profit
> 
> ...


I agree Argentum. I don't see how this can do any harm to the community.
That said, I don't see what exactly it would bring to the community, either... except a cool little feature.
If an option could be included in User CP to hide these groups, I don't think anyone could really complain.


----------



## Snailface (Mar 9, 2011)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Nah.
> 
> If you're a member you're a member no special groups are needed.


This. I understand people tend to form clicks within the community. But if someone wanted to explore and try new things, their "status" would preclude them from joining certain "privileged" groups. Sounds kinda ugly to me.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Would probably be easier to make the Most Active forum visible on your posts.
> 
> Changing group based on postcount or % of posts in a specific forum is no default function, so has to be custom coded.


That would be a better idea, but like, "Blogger", "EOF Temper" as the title instead of the group


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 9, 2011)

If I wanted to be distinguished as one of those crazy EoF MFers I'd put something ridiculous in my custom user title.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2011)

This no longer applies to just EOF tempers, this is now an idea for everyone on the group to get a "user type" of sorts under their avatar to distinguish what kinda member type or where they are the most active. So this applies to everyone who is most active in any section and has some type name like "EOF Temper", but something you can only get after you reach 500 posts and it will change as your percentage rate changes. So if you become more active in the blogs, it will change automatically for that.

New ideas that I think sound better


Spoiler






			
				Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> I mean, it wouldn't be just EoF, anyone who has a percentage showing the place where the majority of their posts are would have an option.
> 
> View profile -> Classic Styled Profile -> Profit
> 
> ...








Spoiler



[titleld idea]This is now being honest. I went through and noticed that I have a lot of posts in the EOF and in fact it's a large percentage of my posts and thought to myself "How come there isn't a group for people who post in the EOF?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean looking at the ranks, I thought how about members who have  "x" number or "%" amounts of posts should deserve their own group or something to distinguish us out. This is for members who live and thrive in the EOF. Thus are the EOF Tempers.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 9, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Would probably be easier to make the Most Active forum visible on your posts.
> 
> Changing group based on postcount or % of posts in a specific forum is no default function, so has to be custom coded.


Sounds about right. Well, it's not important enough to warrant time and effort in the current skin. Might keep it in mind for upgrades and stuff. I would be satisfied if it just showed up below my avatar. (Like CA-----? also suggested)

@Vulpes: Yea, I'd totally want a peppermint flavoured suppository.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 9, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We do already have these sort of 'statuses' as it is. They can be found by viewing your classic-style profile page. They're not doing any harm to the community at the moment.
I think it would probably bring the community closer together.
mthrnite used to talk to me about 'impressions' people get from ones username, and how changing it changes a person's mental image of you. Well, we develop a mental image based on groups too. If I saw another 'EoF Temper' I would feel more inclined to communicate with them than if they were just... plain.
I think a little individuality would do this place some good so long as the categories don't go overboard.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 9, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> *I mean, it wouldn't be just EoF, anyone who has a percentage showing the place where the majority of their posts are would have an option. *
> 
> View profile -> Classic Styled Profile -> Profit
> 
> ...


this would be more reasonable, this way no ones getting any type of a privilege over each other.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2011)

I would say I changed my mind about changing the group as well want to add a few things. Like CA519705950 and tj_cool idea of making the "most active" section under the group. So this would be for bloggers, Off-topic posters, M3 Users, R4 User, ect. ect. So it would be close to what I suggested, but no one would be gaining any kinda special treatment, but something you can only get after you reach 500 posts and it will change as your percentage rate changes. So if you become more active in the blogs, it will change automatically for that.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 9, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> I would say I changed my mind about changing the group as well want to add a few things. Like CA519705950 and tj_cool idea of making the "most active" section under the group. So this would be for bloggers, Off-topic posters, M3 Users, R4 User, ect. ect. So it would be close to what I suggested, but no one would be gaining any kinda special treatment


Exactly this!
As I mentioned above, I think it would promote interaction between members. You know you've got similar interests and so, you know you can get along with them.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well check the main post, I did some editing to add the ideas. So far I like these ideas and honestly they seem like reasonable ideas.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 9, 2011)

Another thing... this one sounds a bit off but I think someone with brains could develop this idea further.
Maybe this feature could be integrated into Ask GBAtemp somehow.
Like... an "R4 User" is a likely candidate for R4 answers or something.
I dunno, I'm kind of half-and-half about how it would work but I think maybe it's food for thought.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks again for whoever changed the title of this thread


----------



## whoomph (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice idea but in practice I think it just means more spam in a specific place.
Just look at the post count hungry 'members' on here already. 500 posts in a few months and all they say is: "meh" "whatever" or "this is shit." Just because they put those worthless comments in the ds section, doesn't mean they have any ds expertise.

Also, I don't want any more of the shit self promotion in the EOF -  People spamming their own picture/name and being very unfunny about it.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 9, 2011)

Poll needs some editing as well.

@Above: People get warned for spam. Just because someone doesn't have expertise, doesn't mean they don't like the _whatever here_. It won't matter either, you don't get anything. Nothing like the custom title I suppose...


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2011)

whoomph said:
			
		

> Nice idea but in practice I think it just means more spam in a specific place.
> Just look at the post count hungry 'members' on here already. 500 posts in a few months and all they say is: "meh" "whatever" or "this is shit." Just because they put those worthless comments in the ds section, doesn't mean they have any ds expertise.
> 
> Also, I don't want any more of the shit self promotion in the EOF -  People spamming their own picture/name and being very unfunny about it.


But same could be said about the custom titles. And most people who do that get banned long before they get the chance. 
This just to show people what section a member is most active in and no longer just about the EOF.
Also I just edited the poll to only 2 answers


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 9, 2011)

I think you should not include EoF (or half it or something) when working it out. Because even if you do not spend much time there your post count goes up dramatically since people tend to chat more or spam. Otherwise i predict nearly 70% of the community would be an "EoF poster".


----------



## whoomph (Mar 9, 2011)

You are right about the custom titles etc. but I just feel that anyone contributing to the 'temp will already have a good idea about where to focus questions:
Go on specific forum.
Read previous posts.
See who's been helpful.
Ask them your question.

I don't think "This user is mostly bitchin' in the Wii homebrew forum" will really help or benefit anyone. If you have something to offer then put it in your sig.
TL;DR - Don't pigeonhole me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I wouldn't bet against Wizzerzak's assumption


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2011)

whoomph said:
			
		

> You are right about the custom titles etc. but I just feel that anyone contributing to the 'temp will already have a good idea about where to focus questions:
> Go on specific forum.
> Read previous posts.
> See who's been helpful.
> ...


Which is why I suggest 500 "real" posts. So you need 500 posts like the custom title, there are plenty of members who are regulars outside of the EOF and I think this feature would show that


----------

